
F*EX - Tomte
http://fex.belwue.de/index.html
======
turnipol
It's refreshing to see F*EX on the front page on HN (usually dominated by
third-party web services). This is something that you can self-host with no
strings attached!

FEX is great to cross organizational boundaries (that is, whenever ssh isn't
an option). It's actively developed too.

For non technical users we're also having DL[1], self-hosted as well. It
includes a thunderbird extension that cut our usage of attachments to zero.

[1]
[https://www.thregr.org/~wavexx/software/dl/](https://www.thregr.org/~wavexx/software/dl/)

------
ereyes01
I usually send files to friends by hosting a local web server (python -m
SimpleHTTPServer) then forwarding the port via ngrok (ngrok 8000 http)

I understand why this isn't a widespread solution, but it works great, and use
it to share big files with non-technical folks (just give them the ngrok
link).

------
stevekemp
Since the site is down, this is the summary from the Google cache:

    
    
       F*EX (Frams' Fast File EXchange) is a service to send 
       big (large, huge, giant, ...) files from a user A 
       to a user B.
    
       The sender uploads the file to the F*EX server 
       using a WWW upload form and the recipient 
       automatically gets a notification e-mail with 
       a download-URL.

------
doomrobo
For sending large files over the internet P2P, I've found things like
instant.io and file.pizza to be immensely useful

~~~
executesorder66
Those look cool, but how are those sites any different from creating a torrent
of the files you want to share yourself, and then sending your recipient the
magnet link?

~~~
doomrobo
For instant.io, I don't think there really is a difference, other than that I
can get people who don't know what a torrent is to download the file. And
file.pizza doesn't use WebTorrent at all, it's just a plain P2P transfer over
WebRTC.

------
trendia
Looks cool!

Feature request: https

~~~
orev
Proxy behind a web server and you can use whatever protocol you want. Doesn't
really make sense to reimplement that kind of stuff in every app.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
hug of death

~~~
lima
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://fex.rus.uni-
stuttgart.de/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
chronial
This seems to be an outdated url – the correct url is
[http://fex.belwue.de/index.html](http://fex.belwue.de/index.html)

~~~
Tomte
Looks identical to me, except that the header is centered.

~~~
chronial
The archived version says it's the new url:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170603213157/http://fex.rus.un...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170603213157/http://fex.rus.uni-
stuttgart.de/fex.html)

~~~
debugloop
I work at BelWü and can confirm we're hosting the current version.

